# Who says push fittings are no good?



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

I used a bunch of them yesterday. This is for my kid's second grade "science" project. It is supposed to represent a pair of lungs.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

That's cool. At least they're good for something.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

very inventive......

I see them fittings under a lot of kitchen sinks with R.O units
they seem to work fairly well.....and you dont have any nuts+ferrules to leak on you...


----------

